
Why is it so hard to convince people to care about privacy? - jsnathan
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/oct/02/why-is-it-so-hard-to-convince-people-to-care-about-privacy
======
jsnathan
tl;dr: While those pushing for more surveillance can use the events of
terrorist attacks to rubberstamp new surveillance powers, the privacy
advocates of the future should use the events of hacks and data breaches to
help the people come together to push legislation in the opposite direction.

------
ljk
Sadly due to convenience and ignorance our privacy rights will slowly
disappear

------
meeper16
Privacy is in direct conflict the desire of the masses to acquire their 15
minutes of fame. It's also in direct conflict to the voyeristic nature of many
people. One of the reasons Facebook was started.

